# Fishing in St. John/Virgin Islands?



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Has anyone fished in St. John or the Virgin Islands area? Me and my fiance just decided to go there for our honeymoon this summer in August. I was hoping to squeeze in a little fishing at some point during the trip. I found a few charter boat websites but they were mostly for offshore species. I couldn't find anything about beach fishing or possible species from shore. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I was in St. Croix a few years back and wish I had brought or rented fishing gear. I did a couple snorkel trips and all the coral reefs had tons and tons of small to medium sized fish. Basically looked like a huge tropical aquarium but did run into several large 'cudas and other larger fish that looked like groupers. Also, there were an abundant of fish which looked like 1-3# spanish macks. I did come across a 4 ft ray during one of those snorkel trips (pretty wild, sand colored and camo'd the sandy bottom).
You can probably find someone that rents a skiff with a small outboard on it. You don't need to go too far out because alot of the reefs that I snorkeled were close in (swimming distance from shore).


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I found this it might help you out.

n the last 25 years or so, more than 20 sport fishing world records have been set from the Virgin Islands, mostly for the mega blue marlin. Other abundant fish in these waters are bonito, tuna, wahoo, sailfish, and skipjack. Sport fishing charters, led by experienced local captains, abound in the islands; both half-day and full-day trips are available. But you needn't go out to sea to fish. On St. Thomas, St. John, and St. Croix, the U.S. government publishes lists of legal shoreline fishing spots (contact local tourist offices for more information). Closer inshore, you'll find kingfish, mackerel, bonefish, tarpon, amberjack, grouper, and snappers.

On St. Thomas, many men line fish from the rocky shore along Mandahl Beach, which is also a popular spot for family picnics. The shore here is not the best place for swimming, because the water drops off dramatically and the surf tends to be rough. On St. John, at the Virgin Islands National Park, the park waters are open to fishermen with hand-held rods. No fishing license is required for shoreline fishing, and government pamphlets available at tourist offices list some 100 good spots. Call tel. 340/775-6762 for more information.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sure she's going to let you go fishing on your honeymoon?


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey Emanuel, if I play my cards right I hope so  . Actually, she is certified to scuba dive, and I'm not, so when she goes diving, I'll probobally get a chance to fish. 

Thanks for the responses chest2head and Kozlow. We are staying right at the National Park, so I'll call for that pamphlet you mentioned.


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

Excellent info Kozlow!!! I'm printing this one out for my big book o' knowledge.

Dave


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well congratulations. Hey, if she dives and you fish, should work out nicely. 

Hopefully we get another Flogging Molly tour soon, so we can meet up again. Most likely, Mid-Atlantic is getting skipped this tour, unless you feel like driving to Towson, MD. So I am flying out to Seattle to see them. I wonder if the salmon are running the end of next month?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lived in Puerto Rico for several years and got to go to the Virgin Islands on all our three-day weekends. I have dove and snorkeled there but have not fished there.

Caught lots of barracuda's and bonefish in PR on topwater plugs...anything that has lots of flash on it or moves very fast will attract them to your plug.

Favorite barracuda lures include Zarra Spook, Top Pups, Krockadyle spoons (hammered brass and silver, silver flash, green and blue mackeral colors), and flies tied with Marabou and Flash-a-Boo colors.

Enjoy and work the lure fast - the barries will love you for it!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Hey Jimmy -- I can see it now. You fishing from the boat, her down there in the scuba outfit yanking your line and tying all kinds of weird crap to it... Take plenty of pics!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Ha Ha Manayunk Jake- that sounds like something she would enjoy- I'll have to make sure she dosen't see this thread and get any crazy ideas.

Emanuel- I would have driven to MD if the F.M. show wasn't on weeknight, but I guess I'll wait till next tour now.

Thanks to everyone for all the good info.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi, I returned from this area (PR,USVI,BVI), in '98. Hope this helps:
http://www.aboutsaintthomas.com/cgi-bin/search/cb/ 
http://www.aboutstjohn.com/cgi-bin/search/cb/


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry about those links, no-one down there is any good at maintaining a web site, and they get destroyed in each hurricane that comes by, anyway. Try this one:
http://www.aboutstjohn.com/cgi-bin/search/r.cgi?ID=982175024


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

I actually just read the complete text of your post. OK, here it is, I lived down there for 10 years: The environment down there is completely different, you're very unlikely to catch anything off the beaches. Not impossible, just very unlikely. Besides, in many areas there are prohibitions against having hooks out in the water where people might be swimming, or snorkling, or diving. So you're left with three choices: 1. Deep Sea Charter, the most expensive. 2. Headboat, which only run in season, since the fish school and arrive for about a month, and are absent the rest of the year. 3. Someone you know, or pay with a small boat to take you out, but you would be well advised to know this person, or have them be from an identifiable business, as there is piracy in this area. Read: "not just anyone". You can fish in this manner for reef fish, but check with someone who knows before you try to eat any, as many carry reef toxins in their flesh, and are not advisable to eat.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Jimmy we spent our honeymoon in St. Croix and had a great time! We did a lot of snorkling and there are a lot of different types of fish to see, not to mention shells, rays, etc. If she already scubas my suggestion would be to take lessons before you go (there's plenty of time) and enjoy it together. Separate agendas on the honeymoon??!! You've got to be kidding, I never let mine out of arms reach. I never saw any rod & reel guys on the beachs but there were a few "Rasta-Boyz" spear-fishing the reefs and picking lobsters from the same areas. Give the girl a break and do this thing together, if she's good enough to marry it should be no problem spending a week or so together, besides you've got the rest of your life to do separate things if you want. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FYI...

St John is the smallest of the Virgin Islands. At one time, 80% of the island was owned by the Kennedy's. They donated their part to the National Park Service.

Lots of beaches to snorkel or dive. My favorite was Hawks Nest. Bring an underwater camera if you have one...the fish come right up to you...

Rent a Jeep...cheap and it will get you around...

At night...a couple of clubs in the "downtown" area have reggae music..you can walk around town with a drink in your hand all night listening to the tunes...

"Head Shops" - Lots of little shops that sell homemade jewelry are all over.

Watch out for pickpockets...get one of those wallet holders that hang on to your neck...and beware of what you leave in your rental car (if you get one)...

We loved it and spent EVERY three day weekend escaping from Puerto Rico to St John!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Cool, sounds good. I am starting to get excited even though the trip isn't for another 6 months.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

My boat "!BALOO!" (Hindi for "Bear") was well known from Tortola, to Red Hook, in St. Thomas (I used to moor at Christmas Cove off Red Hook), to Culebra, Culebrita, Cayo Lobo, Lobito, Isabel Segunda in Vieques, and Westward to Palmas Del Mar, WSW of Humacao, Puerto Rico. The deep sea fishing is the best, if you ask me. I'd pay the toll to do that would be your best bet. You might not get a Marlin (But you can never tell), but the sight of a big bull Dorado (Spanish for Dolphin) tailwalking across the stern is worth what it costs. They are uniquely good on the grill as well, and completely edible. Avoid the rasta boyz, especially in St. Thomas. And er... Sandcrab, wasn't that John D. Rockerfeller that owned 75% of St. John USVI, and donated it to the U.S. Park Service ?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I think Sandcrab is right about the Kennedy's. It was during JFK's presidency that the land was donated. I got to stay in one of the Kennedy's 'beach cottages' (8 BRs is still a cottage, right) where they had a Victoria Secret's shoot. Unfortunately, the shoot was not going on the same time I stayed there.
Kennedy's, Roosevelt's, Bill Gates, their wealth is incomprehensible.
Hey Squishy - You have lived in two of the most beautiful places, the USVI and WV. They don't call it God's country for nothing.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

"In November l954, the Rockefeller family began acquiring large tracts of land on St. John. The plan was to eventually turn the acreage over to the federal government for the establishment of a US Virgin Islands national park. The Rockefellers initially accumulated over 5,000 acres of land on St. John, which they donated to the Department of the Interior. On August 2, l956, President Eisenhower signed a bill authorizing the creation of the Virgin Islands National Park. Over the years, the size of the Virgin Islands National Park on St. John has grown steadily. Today it totals more than 9,620 acres plus an additional 5,600 acres of off-shore underwater marine gardens.

Mr. Rockefeller’s visionary gesture spared St. John USVI from over-development. Instead, St. John has remained an unspoiled jewel whose captivating beauty offers unending pleasure and enjoyment to everyone who comes here."

Cool St. Thomas hint: When you come out of the airport, cross the parking lot, climb up the stairs to the road and turn right. Walk about a hundred or so yards (in the sweltering sun), to the taxi parking lot on your left. There you'll find yourself a serious minority, and "Ashley's", probably the best, and cheapest restaurant in St. Thomas. Bullfoot soup. Glorious ! And don't skip the "Pate's" either, they are excellent...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jimmy,

If I was going to St John, I would:

Check here first. http://www.stjohntimes.com/ 

Get some wading pants (the kind that convert to shorts with a zipper). Get a pair of wading shoes that slip on like diving booties. They sell a long sleeve lightweight shirt that is perfect for fishing and wading in hot weather.

Get me a 3 piece travel fishing rod. 7' should be OK.

Get me a small reel (spinning or baitcast) with 8 lb test on it. Might want to get some leader material for the barracudas too.

Get me some small lures, poppers, spoons, Floating Rapalas (CD type for saltwater), floating plastics like Slug-O's, etc. I have found that the barracudas in the Pacific love the green mackeral and blue mackeral colors in Rapalas (size 9 or 11's).

Have a good time wading and casting. Make sure to bring a big brim hat and some sunscreen. You're gonna need plies too to take those Rapalas out of the barracudas mouths! Remember - the Atlantic barracudas get up to 6' long!


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Cool Roadtown, Tortola BVI hint: Go to the "Roti Roadhouse", in Roadtown. Probably the best, and cheapest restaraunt in Roadtown. OK, Roti Chicken is Indian cuisine. But they're from Trinidad.... All the better !


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Speaking of the Virgin Islands, this alert was recently issued to all federal employees:

Don't respond to Emails, phone calls, or web pages which tell you to
call an "809" Phone Number. This is a very important issue of Scam 
Busters because it alerts you to a scam that is spreading extremely 
quickly can easily cost you $2400 or more, and is difficult to avoid 
unless you are aware of it. We'd like to thank Verizon for bringing 
this scam to our attention. This scam has also been identified by the 
National Fraud Information Center and is costing victims a lot of 
money.

There are lots of different permutations of this scam.

HERE'S HOW IT WORKS:

You will receive a message on your answering machine or your pager,
which asks you to call a number beginning with area code 809. The 
reason you're asked to call varies. It can be to receive information 
about a family member who has been ill, to tell you someone has been 
arrested, died, to let you know you have won a wonderful prize, etc. 
In each case, you are told to call the 809 number right away. Since 
there are so many new area codes these days, people unknowingly return 
these calls.

If you call from the United States, you will apparently be charged $2425
per-minute. Or, you'll get a long recorded message. The point is, they 
will try to keep you on the phone as long as possible to increase the 
charges. Unfortunately, when you get your phone bill, you'll often be 
charged more than $24,100.00.

WHY IT WORKS:
The 809 area code is located in the British Virgin Islands (The 
Bahamas). The 809 area code can be used as a "pay-per-call" number, 
similar to 900 numbers in the U.S. Since 809 is not in the U.S., it is 
not covered by U.S. regulations of 900 numbers, which require that you 
be notified and warned of charges and rates involved when you call a 
pay-per-call" number.

There is also no requirement that the company provide a time period
during which you may terminate the call without being charged. 
Further, where as many U.S. homes that have 900 number blocking to 
avoid these kinds of charges, do not work in preventing calls to the 
809 area code.

We recommend that no matter how you get the message, if you are asked
to call a number with an 809 area code that you don't recognize just 
disregard the message. Be wary of email or calls asking you to call an 
809 area code number. It's important to prevent becoming a victim of 
this scam, since trying to fight the charges afterwards can become a 
real nightmare. That's because you did actually make the call. If you 
complain, both your local phone company and your long distance 
carrier will not want to get involved and will most likely tell you 
that they are simply providing the billing for the foreign company. 
You'll end up dealing with a foreign company that argues they have 
done nothing wrong.

**********


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Wow- you guys are posting some great info and tips. 
Sandcrab- I had thought about getting a travel rod, but I'm not sure that would go over well since it is a honeymoon and not a fishing trip. I'm gonna try to find out if rental rods are available there before I go.
Jay B- We had a deal for 2 years now that if she learned how to surf with me then I would take diving lessons, and neither has happened yet. You are right though, and I probobally will try to get certified to dive before then so we can dive together. But I may never go back again so i'm gonna have to get a little fishing in at some point during the 2 weeks


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, I guess we wouldn't want to get hosed making a silly phone call, would we ?

Great St. John hint: My personal preference, no view, but within walking distance to Cruz Bay (where the ferry comes in from St. Thomas), and very affordable formerly known as the Cruz Inn, but now known as the St. John Inn: (340)693-8688. Be sure to tell Gail, that I still think of her....


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I was thinking of Buck Island Nat'l Park (St. Croix) - it was dedicated in '61.

And make sure you bring back your allotted 6 bottles of Cruzan Rum!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jimmy,

I learned how to dive while living in Puerto Rico. The problem with this is that the water is SO CLEAR down there that diving anywhere else does not compare. Water visibility can be over 100' on a good day. I remember diving off the coast in PR off a wall that went down to infinity. My dive gauge said 130' and I could read the letters off the hull of the dive boat! Now that's good visibility!

If you're going to get qualified in scuba diving, sign up at a respectable and credited diving couse - such as NAUI or PADI. Don't go with those fly-by-night dive places. They don't stress safety as much as the NAUI or PADI does. I wouldn't trust my life with them.  

If you get certified, there are lots of dive shops on the island that can take you out. If you can handle it, go for a night dive. Just make sure you have two flashlights with you - a high powered one and a backup.


----------

